# Wild Rabbit or Not?



## MiaP (Jun 20, 2008)

The shelter where I am a volunteer recently received a rabbit that, according to the people who turned the rabbit in, was a wild rabbit they raised from babyhood, feeding it with an eyedropper.

The rabbit is certainly "wild" colored, but other than that, it doesn't look like a wild rabbit to me, and it is tame and cuddly.

If the rabbit is indeed a wild rabbit, we can send it to the licensed wildlife rehab facility--in fact we are required to--it's illegal for us to keep it or adopt it out.

If the rabbit is not a wild rabbit, we can't send it to the rehab center.

Does anyone know the specific things to look for to distinguish a domestic rabbit who just happens to be natural in color from a wild rabbit?

Here is a photo if it helps:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 20, 2008)

The colour that wild rabbits are is called Chesnut Agouti. Many domestic breeds are the same colour. That bunny is Chesnut Agouti, so that's why it looks "wild". Domestic bunnies who are Chesnut Agouti, aren't wild. 

I don't think a shelter would take in wild bunnies, so it's most likely domestic, especially since it's tame  It doesn't look wild either, looks like a dwarf breed of some sort. 

Emily


----------



## Alexah (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not an expert (on anything!) but that absolutely doesn't look to be a wild bunny - at least to my untrained eyes. That bunny actually reminds me of my guy, Chester. It was my understanding that wild bunnies had a much more lean appearance. I could be wrong, but I don't think that's a wild bunny. Perhaps it was a domestic rescued from outside, but it doesn't look like a cottontail or other wild bun to me.

Hopefully someone else will come along that knows more and can help. Let us know what happens to the little guy - he sure is cute!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 20, 2008)

It is surely not wild. It doesn't even have wild characteristics. It looks like a mix between a Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2008)

Very cute, to me it doesn't look wild. I've had wild rabbits in my yard for the past couple of years. It's face looks too rounded to me, the ones in our yard tend to have a pointy nose.

You really need Randy to have a look at him/her. He rehabilates wild bunnies.

Hopefully he will come on this blog.

Susan


----------



## ra7751 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have a couple of "domestic wild" rabbits that came from the wildlife center. The one in the picture in this threadis a domestic rabbit. The shape of the head is different. The coloration is also a bit different but you have to look close. Most cottontails have a "blaze" on their forehead.....and the ears and feet are slightly different. And a cottontail this size would most likely kill itself trying to escape from you. Judging by the ears and the overall characteristics.....and breeders please chime in on this one....I suspect this is some type of dwarf mix possible with a Florida White.

And not trying to discredit the people that brought this rabbit in....but I have heard every story in the book. I might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night. I would just about bet this was an Easter rabbit this past spring. Finding a domestic baby outside? Doubt it. An untrained person hand raising a rabbit? Highly unlikely as rabbits are about the most difficult species to hand wean.

I hope you can find a home for this beautiful rabbit. I have one that could be her twin....she was named Lovey by the wildlife center I work with. They said she was the most loving cottontail they had ever seen....but Lovey isn't a cottontail. She was admitted to the wildlife center as a cottontail. I knew she was a domestic as soon as I saw her. And my Lovey really lives up to her name. Good luck.

Randy


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 20, 2008)

*ra7751 wrote:*


> I might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night.


:laugh:

I laughed so hard - I cried. I needed this laugh!


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2008)

A lot of people tend to think agouti colored bunnies are "wild". Many people also assume our domestic rabbits can breed with cottontails, which they cannot. 

One good way to tell if a rabbit is wild (if its at a glance or something) is the feet- wild bunnies tend to have very large feet and hind legs. They also wont let you hold them if they are adults, they arent tame like our domestics.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 20, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *ra7751 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night.
> ...


me too! i'll have to pass this one on to my mom, she was born around six(pm). she's always asking me if i think she was born yesterday when i'm trying to sneak something past her, so this is great!


----------



## MiaP (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all for confirming what I thought--I thought it was a domestic rabbit, and in fact I have a rabbit myself who has the brown agouti coloring, so I knew it could be domestic, but I also thought the face and ears of the rabbit at the shelter had "domestic" written all over them.

As for whether the shelter would take in a wild rabbit, it is a city shelter that has to take in any animal that is brought in, and then it is up to us (volunteers and staff) to send the animal to the appropriate rescue, wildlife rehab, sanctuary, etc.

We've had alligators, rattlesnakes, and all kinds of illegal wildlife arrive via public drop-off or via the police from raids on crime rings, etc.


----------



## Leaf (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck with the little one!


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 29, 2008)

it looks like my cocoa


----------



## pla725 (Jun 29, 2008)

I was at an adoption event for our rescue yesterday. We had a dwarf agouti colored rabbit on display that people kept asking if she was wild. It was both the color and the size of a cottontail.


----------



## EileenH (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a wildlife rehabber; that's not a wild bunny. The shape of his head is domestic.

I get it from the other side of the street; people are trying to dump stuff on our wildlife center all the time by calling it wildlife.

Wanna see an "albino cottontail"?:





NOT!
He now lives in my dining room,and ismuch more filled out now.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

ROFLOL - I LOVE LOVE LOVE that "albino cottontail".....how adorable.

So is he New Zealand or flemmie or what?


----------



## EileenH (Jun 29, 2008)

I think he's a New Zealand; I used to wonder if he was at least part Flemmie since he is pretty big.

Here's him now, what do you think?





---

Here is a picture of another "wild" rabbit that came into our hospital. Like the original post, I could see why this person thought it was a wild bunny - same exact coloring! But he has a very domestic head. This poor guy came in last year, tested positive for EC, had a severe case of ear mites. He did well for awhile but recently had a relapse. (One of my volunteers had adopted him). It's very sad; they love him so much, but I wonder what the best thing for him is. He spends so much of his life not doing well..


----------



## ra7751 (Jun 29, 2008)

Eileen....love that BWB (Big White Bunny) Cottontail. NZs are great pets and we have several of them. We have several "wild" domestics (they fooled thehospital people)and get "pet" cottontails from time to time.

Your bun with EC...has your vet done any research on using Marquis (Ponazuril)? I started one of my EC buns on it but her kidneys were failing by the time I got the drug and I chose to euthanize her instead of forcing her to suffer. I have the dosing info....it's one of those "Hail Mary" type treatments I use from time to time but worth a shot. It is used to treat Myeloencephalitis in horses....and the organism that causes EPM in horses and EC in rabbits are closely related. Part of the problem in treating EC is getting drugs past the blood/brain barrier but this drug easily penetrates the horse barrier....and since horses and rabbits are so similar...it might work. It's an expensive drug if you buy the entire horse protocol....but if you know of an equine vet....you might can "borrow" enough to run a treatment.

Randy


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG - he's adorable. I want him....

BTW - I deleted the duplicate posts for you!

Seriously - I think he's part flemmie - but then again - I want every bunny to be part flemmie!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 29, 2008)

I would definatly say your "albino cottontail" is a good part Flemish. That head and ears just screamed "Flemmie!" as soon as I saw them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 29, 2008)

EileenH, thanks for posting the Before and After photos. I think they should be linked in the Why Rescue thread? Albino cottontail... ? insert sober face... 

Truly a lucky bunny to live with you and never be dumped / unwanted again. :hug:

... i hear ya, Peg.


----------



## EileenH (Jun 29, 2008)

Randy, my vet actually uses Marquis a lot. I know, it's expensive! I'll ask her if it was used with Tucker (the agouti bunny).

I'll check out the Why Rescue section and repost the pictures there. I'm glad every day that I rescued him; he was worth it all.


----------



## MiaP (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm happy to report that the little not-wild bunny at PAWS went to rescue yesterday 

He wasn't doing well at the shelter, and we were worried about him. He will be much better off away from the barking and with consistent care.

Thank heavens for rescues!


----------

